# New Hymer. What others are having done on warranty ??



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

We are very happy with our new Hymer B614SL but inevitably, there have been odd bits that we have sorted ourselves or had repaired. 

On the way out to Spain we went to Hymer in Bad Waldsee to have a headlamp and the middle windscreen wiper replaced. 

Whilst there we met others who were having other work done and it struck me that they were having items altered / replaced that were present on our van, only we hadn't found them or didn't (at the time) feel it necessary to make an issue of them.

All said, we pay a lot of money for the vehicles and wondered whether other Hymer owners thought it would be of benefit to share information on faults / warranty repairs in order to best maintain and preserve their value.

For our part.
Shattered headlamp. Initially told by our dealer that this would have been a stone chip, hence an insurance claim. We didn't think so because we had seen slight damp in the headlight and believed this caused the light to shatter. Hymer (Bad Waldsee) accepted that some damp was getting into some lights and changed the unit without quibble under warranty. Could have been expensive if insurance claim.

Replaced Windscreen wiper . The original one had not been tightened enough and sheared off.

Plastic shower wall cover not sticking to wall and risk of damp getting underneath. Hymer cleaned and secured it by fixing a trim on the wall near the floor. Excellent now.

Problem with lock on habitation door. Temporarily repaired it ourselves but will require warranty work for proper repair.

All fairly small stuff but there all the same. We see other small bits developing (even if it is just lables fraying on seats ) and wondered what work was being carried out on other vans. 

Barry


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Only items outstanding after first year of use is condensation trapped in the sky-light over the fixed bed. This is in hand & being dealt with.

Dave.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had the rcd tripping when the heater's been on the max electric setting (1800) watts. It's in hand but a part is needed for the boiler which is the main suspect. Otherwise very satisfied so far, although it's early days.


----------

